
Report: US Galaxy Note 7s will finally be disabled via OTA update - jackgavigan
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/12/report-samsung-planning-to-permanently-disable-us-note-7s-soon/
======
bdwalter
Unless you're on Verizon

“Verizon will not be taking part in this update because of the added risk this
could pose to Galaxy Note 7 users that do not have another device to switch
to. We will not push a software upgrade that will eliminate the ability for
the Note 7 to work as a mobile device in the heart of the holiday travel
season. We do not want to make it impossible to contact family, first
responders or medical professionals in an emergency situation.”

~~~
Waterluvian
I have no stats to back up a position, but I wonder if this truly is the safer
choice.

~~~
bdwalter
I doubt Verizon has any liability if the thing catches fire...I'm no lawyer,
but they _may_ have some in an emergency if the phone doesn't work and they
were the ones that facilitated disabling it.

------
thoughtsimple
Good. I still read online comments from people who claim to be still using
their Note 7. People are nuts but if it only affected them, then I wouldn't
care. Innocent bystanders can easily be injured or killed by an exploding
phone.

